

Does Website Speed Matter? - nycacorp

So Amazon and Google studies, along with most Web performance asay that a fast page load will equate to higher sales, or longer visitor stays to click on advertising.  But, is this really the case?<p>Could the slowest the site on the internet with amazing content that draws the visitor in do just as well with the fastest Website on the planet which has boring content or unattractive offers?
======
mneumegen
Speed is not the ONLY factor for conversions but it definitely is a factor in
the same way that aesthetics affects conversions. If you set up an A/B Test
with Test A being "the slowest site on the internet with amazing content" and
Test B being the same website but slightly faster, I'd bet Test B would have
higher conversions.

------
1123581321
Speed is an important factor. I like optimizing it because increasing speed
has no downside if it's done properly. Optimizing speed usually has side
benefits as well. For example, cutting a lot of heavy images results in a more
attractive page. Optimizing data queries on a production site leads to
improving tests.

------
anigbrowl
Yes, it's really the case. I actively avoid sites that take ages to load.

------
bmelton
According to both Amazon and Google, it matters immensely. I can't find the
link right now, but Amazon said they found a noticeable step-up of conversion
loss in their sales funnel for each 200 milliseconds of 'slow' they added.

Meaning, faster is better.

